# Portable Fish Finder



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi guys
I have an inflatable Fishhunter boat and was thinking of getting a portable Fishfinder. I thought this would be the best place to get some advice as I know bugger all about them. I've seen a "Hawkeye NorCross FF3355P" on ebay for $62AUD plus $44 shipping. I've seen the exact same thing on Australian sites for over $200...such as this link.
Do you think this would be a wise investment?
Thanks
Sean


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Sean (the North Harbour specialist from Sydney Fish Finder?)

Occy has a portable that he bought from Aldi. He seems happy using it


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

G'day Peril - smee indeed! Thanks for the welcome. I follow this site a lot but haven't posted before as I'm not technically a kayaker (as much as I wish I was). North Harbour has not been anywhere near as kind to me this season as early last year, but still my favourite fishing spot.

Occy, can you tell me what you got from Aldi and how much?

May see you on the water some time.
thanks sean


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV5g+mAAAB7fgAASZIVmABTAGIA/79+gMAC6sKntRGmhpoDTQADTQapsJqZTGQIYjQGjBqnsqm2kj0g9IA0NB6m1GAToe+XnpXGs6beru37CRQMiomKFEFT0t/bOMLyCnxS4ZHbgATXqPBgRALJ9KvIkJ+dMbhUZGQBtcz3OmWiDit+ubBixhYHYH7ujdnaJROnHCAmcrLrXQ1IUhBJlshvFv/osyvHOZKJ1ul1lBCciXtcDUnvOEzRgI1KbmnvctknxcgIZDkdfAu5IpwoSC8wfTAA=


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks Red, I have seen the Hummingbird in Big W, but given I'm in an inflatable with nowhere to mount it, surely this would not be suitable?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfZznkQAAEFfgAASUIe48pphUYo/7/+gMAE6tq2GqempiGgxTIaeoANA0PUAap4jRT9UaeoGhoaaAAAyBKp5NKaGnqNBo0NGgGjQaNBANmKWV4cCv6uB3upWRvghVzoalvMbW2P8JCdiGH8vsqGqpCkkX2aBsnLecHxbLiUypcwiIjSFD1eOA5YNG2pqpaBJBFMdiBxnVfS113a2L5yeUsOt3XVcw3WJSsb4wjNFi+/jNVGkjeqE3CwEoVmuhn7ZwQa0LWESZNQg6+hIKTiQgLbxUYcIm0ZBRI88qDxTVS4OdaugSKjU4RyT3JPSDgTzVEOkOmN4WgDRhcEF8StgO+OQTKsWisWBTKcNDbHPqE1wJghcudapB8KQ2zJehC2DYRuHifL0VxIiYmJBljyprPq/i88Sgg+GckgNGOEDhe3Mv8XckU4UJD2c55EA


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Well lads, was doing the grocery shopping in Aldi this morning and spotted the portable FF for $79. Couldn't resist it, and Occy reckons it has served him well. Anyway, rang it through the counter and whaddyeknow...pops up as $49! Couldn't track down the manager to complain :wink:
Just hopes it works OK, will give a try tomorrow in N Harbour all being well.

Thanks a lot for putting me in the right direction Peril...
sean


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Well guys, tried out the device this morning in north harbour. Works a treat! 
Here'sa full report.
sean


----------

